# How would you rate our draft??



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

Obviously with cap problems and the last picks in both rounds we couldn't do much. When we first drafted Dickau I was hella pissed but then realized he would obviously traded. Our second round was intersting, personally I would have taken Deangelo Collins but I've heard nothing but good about Edwards. We didn't address our size issue but we really cant. My Grade is *C+* .


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

D+

How can you not come out of this draft with a good big man? There were plenty available. It was clear the Kings needed someone up front because Pollard was getting crushed in the WCF... Dissapointing draft....


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*re*

c

save room for bibby and maybey even a free agent poaer foward


----------



## azadism (Jun 4, 2002)

Edwards is the so called "feel good story" of the draft. He has some size being 6'9 and weighing in around 275. Overall I say a B- because the pick they get from Atlanta is sreuly going be better than 28.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Grade: B-, they got the Hawks pick next year, come on guys. That's a lottery pick. You know it is.:yes:


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

A+

Sure you could have gotten Carlos Boozer with the 29th pick but still getting Hawks first rounder is just amazing. I can't believe they gave up that much, you guys are being too tough. So you mean you'd rather have a guy like Boozer who will just sit on the bench like my boy G-Wallace in stead of a possible lottery?

G-Wallace better start next season too, BTW!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

A+, that's a little high isn't it? They didn't get anything this year. But they will get something next year.


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

Yes the Kings are getting Atlantas first round pick next season but don't think that it is going to be a lotto pick because it is a conditional 1st round draft pick. No team ever trades the last pick in the draft for a lotto pick.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

The thing is, getting Atlanta's pick next year does absolutely nothing as far as addressing the back up center position. Going into the draft the Kings had one need and that was findind someone who could bang with Shaq for 10-15 minutes. The Kings failed to get that person.....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wait, why do the Kings need a back-up center? They have Divac and Pollard.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

How did Pollard fair against Shaq? Yeah, we need a backup center.


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

Scott Pollard is one of the best back-up centers in the NBA. There was not center in the draft that will be better then him next year, thats not saying much but It's true. Pollards effectiveness against Shaq was limited by the referees and their phantom calls against him. I agree that we could have gotten another big body to throw at him but this draft was still severely limitted by cap issues. Could we afford to pay a first rounder? I still think we should have drafted Deangelo Collins.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *k^2 *
> Obviously with cap problems and the last picks in both rounds we couldn't do much. When we first drafted Dickau I was hella pissed but then realized he would obviously traded. Our second round was intersting, personally I would have taken Deangelo Collins but I've heard nothing but good about Edwards. We didn't address our size issue but we really cant. My Grade is *C+* .



Personally, i think the Kings could have done alot better. I think it was obvious they needed more than just Pollard to back up both Divac AND Webber, that could have very well been their biggest weekness last year, and if they don't do anything about it, it will continue to plague them.


----------

